# Comment on my website



## dantitan10 (Sep 12, 2010)

My website is: www.lanephotography.weebly.com

I am a beginner photographer.
Please let me know what you think of my photos and what I can do to make them and my website a little better.

I shoot with a Canon 50D.

Thanks!:meh:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 12, 2010)

I think your photos are too vignette happy. I think you need to ease it down quite a bit especially on those outdoor shots where you can really see the sky. 

As far as the website I think you need to simplify it. Too many links to click. Also you need to convert all of your DOCX files into PDF. You cant assume all of your future clients can open DOCX files.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 12, 2010)

You have some good shots, but there are a few I would re-evaluate:
- any shot with the flash shadow as a harsh black beside the figure looks amateurish
- selective colour is always difficult to incorporate. When you have a bride and selectively colour a window, visually it says the window is really important.
- I'm not a fan of the square vignette. Is there a reason you use that over an oval/circle?
- the layout of the site indicates a lack of understanding of layout. Use a template and keep the colour palette simple and harmonious. This is important because if you look amateur with your presentation, viewers will be less forgiving when they see a poor shot as well and just go elsewhere.

Comments are for critique and to help you improve. Don't take the input the wrong way.


----------



## dantitan10 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you all for the information.
I am still "Amateur" and still learning.
This is helpful information to me.


----------

